# Anti fungal cream in your medical kit



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I haven't heard anyone mention this, so just want to say that having tubes of anti-fungal cream is a good idea. Clotrimazole is good, as in tinadizole or other OTC creams for athletes foot, jock itch, and such. When you are unable to bathe regularly, are working up a sweat daily, and happen to have some of those warm dark skin folds, you are going to get a very red, itchy, then painful fungal infection. In the groin, under the breasts, and under the tummy are choice sites. A tube of clotrimazole will be worth its weight in gold! Be sure you have plenty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not to mention ringworm, which will take about a month's worth of applying to rid.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

is there a home remedy for this? that clotrimazole can be expensive.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Urine for athletes foot. Some of that good strong morning pee on your feet will clear it up. I'm not sure you would want to use it for jock itch but I guess it would work.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

are you saying that you like to pee in the shower?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

nope I prefer the front yard. You got to let it soak for a while to get the best effect. I thought everyone knew that. Besides if you are showering every morning you probably don't have any fungal infection anyway.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know they show a lot of meds on TV to cure toenail fungus. A capful of Listerine applied each day for a few days cures that real good. Jurine might also work. Never tried that.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Being covered in your own urine could work as a contraceptive also.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

talc powder and baking soda the fungus grows cause it is moist in the area- foot fungus air and sunshine same keep the feet dry-jock itch is the same fungus as athletes foot you scratched your foot then scratched your nether regions.
pissing on your feet in the shower works for prevention but not for a cure -bleach works for both. boobs ??? don't have any but I would suspect that under them would be an ideal location for a fungus. another nasty to watch out for that can also be spread is scabies 
you get those (think of chiggers that won't go away and spread) and it will suck same for head lice. I like the Listerine always have carried it in the military for aftershave, mouth, wash, and antiseptic for minor cuts and scratches it was used at one time for just about everything including athletes foot.
I have only had "A" foot once in my life on my left foot and it was subcutaneous or under the outer skin layer ointments didn't work so well for that had to go and get some pills and a local shot cleared it up in a couple days.
best cure is prevention bugging in at home or at a BOL this shouldn't be a problem -roving as a refugee or nomad hygiene is something your going to have to work out and necessary fail this and it could drop you just like a bad guy.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Listerine is good for a few things, athletes foot, serious dandruff, fungus---


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got this old pal who uses Listerine as mosquito repellent. Carries it around in a small squirt bottle and applies as needed. Works pretty good but ate a hole in my squirt bottle. I had a cheap one.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> is there a home remedy for this? that clotrimazole can be expensive.


It's a few bucks - store brand. All I'm saying is that folks will spend heaps on fish antibiotics which may or may not be effective, depending on the source of manufacture, pain meds, and tons of other medical stuff, but forget something as basic as this. I'm all for trying Listerine. If it works, great. If not, then you will be soooooo glad to have some clotrimazole. And if you want to try urine under the breasts or under the hanging belly, go right ahead. Pee while standing on your head if you want to. I'll stick with clotrimazole, thank you. 

PS: When your neighbor comes grovelling over for something to help their fungal infection, that little tube will be worth 10 bucks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in the good old days an effective treatment for ring worm was to soak copper pennies in vinegar till they turned green then tape them to the infected area. Cured the neighbor kid.

Natural Remedies from The Best Years in Life


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

good idea bigwheel thanks-now I just need to find some real copper pennys oh, I guess any small bit of copper might work.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe an old penny collection laying around?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Dilute ammonia or epson salts in a water bath. You need to dilute the ammonia a lot or it will cause burns that are worse than the fungus. Fungus likes mildly acidic environments so if you use a mild base it will die out. Lime will work too but just be careful of the PH level so you don't get a chemical burn. 

The best way to avoid it is to keep your skin dry - clean with soap and rinse well and then dry - air dry, blow dry, but keep the area dry. The ladies have the same problem with breasts as we men have with our genitals - hard to dry and nearly impossible to keep dry.

No matter what meds you buy they have a expiration date and at some point after that they are ineffective.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks RN, I've already got 2 large tubes in my prep closet but you reminded me that in a bad situation daily showers would go away and foot fungus will really hit us. I just added some more Lamisil to my grocery list.

And for us TOUGH guys.... remember jock itch from our school days???? A good anti-fungal cream will also help that LARGE slightly swollen RED area. that scared the girls away and itched like hell.

You younger guys,  Consider a good case of Jock Itch as a form of birth control. Buy the cream and rub it in REAL GOOD for better reproductive health.... and think about what a great trade item it makes!.... much better than a bunch of tarnished green copper pennies taped to your "Big Johnson"...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

What got me thinking about this was my sister, who has developed a fungal area under her tummy. Summer heat usually brings this on for her. Anyway, thinking of what Paul said about ammonia and basic pH, I told her to try some Windex with ammonia. (Doesn't Windex kill everything?) The ammonia should not be strong enough to burn, and I will report back on the results. It never hurts to have some home remedies in the tool box.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You might have her get a wash cloth ready to rinse it off. Windex with ammonia is not highly diluted - it's made to clean windows not skin. The one saving grace is that it evaporates quickly.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> It's a few bucks - store brand. All I'm saying is that folks will spend heaps on fish antibiotics which may or may not be effective, depending on the source of manufacture, pain meds, and tons of other medical stuff, but forget something as basic as this. I'm all for trying Listerine. If it works, great. If not, then you will be soooooo glad to have some clotrimazole. And if you want to try urine under the breasts or under the hanging belly, go right ahead. Pee while standing on your head if you want to. I'll stick with clotrimazole, thank you.
> 
> PS: When your neighbor comes grovelling over for something to help their fungal infection, that little tube will be worth 10 bucks.


thanks

Unfortunately, markets are different in Canada, often the tube is already over $15, the $5-6 tube is so small it seldom lasts me 1 month on my toes. I should see if I can find a coupon that I can apply to the smallest tubes for maximum savings.

What would be the general idea with listerine? If i was looking for treatment I think I would apply for a few minutes at a time with cotton balls, but do you think rinsing immediately would be ok for prevention?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not to mention ringworm, which will take about a month's worth of applying to rid.


Got ringworm last summer because I was walking in a field with sandals on at a job site. It did take about a month to get rid of it. RN, I keep anti fungal cream in all my prep bags as well as some here in the med cabinet. Good thread.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Got ringworm last summer because I was walking in a field with sandals on at a job site. It did take about a month to get rid of it. RN, I keep anti fungal cream in all my prep bags as well as some here in the med cabinet. Good thread.


Are you sure it was ringworm? Doesn't seem like walking through a field in sandals would give someone a fungal infection. Just wondering.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. I had to ask my wife. It was a circular red ring......and itched like crazy. She said I could have gotten it from fecal matter in the field? Not sure. It was just the one ring on top of my foot.

It was stupid of me for not changing into work boots actually. With all the snakes and spiders and scorpions we have here. It was a weekend emergency thing where I met the engineer at the site. I wasn't expecting to walk the entire sight. From now on it's boots all the way. Whether I am in shorts or not.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A good multi use item is vodka.astringent,antiseptic,topical antifungal.and a you can drink it also.if you keep some in your bov,make sure it stays sealed until you really need it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> good idea bigwheel thanks-now I just need to find some real copper pennys oh, I guess any small bit of copper might work.


Copper tubing from Home depot makes bracelets like the Romans wore and old folks do now to help with RA

Copper ground straps works well and no hammer time needed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> A good multi use item is vodka.astringent,antiseptic,topical antifungal.and a you can drink it also.if you keep some in your bov,make sure it stays sealed until you really need it.


One it's open I'm afraid it will spoil so I just consume it to prevent the unwanted spoilage.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> A good multi use item is vodka.astringent,antiseptic,topical antifungal.and a you can drink it also.if you keep some in your bov,make sure it stays sealed until you really need it.


but in my house it only has a shelf life of 72hrs


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Dilute ammonia or epson salts in a water bath. You need to dilute the ammonia a lot or it will cause burns that are worse than the fungus. Fungus likes mildly acidic environments so if you use a mild base it will die out. Lime will work too but just be careful of the PH level so you don't get a chemical burn.
> 
> The best way to avoid it is to keep your skin dry - clean with soap and rinse well and then dry - air dry, blow dry, but keep the area dry. The ladies have the same problem with breasts as we men have with our genitals - hard to dry and nearly impossible to keep dry.
> 
> No matter what meds you buy they have a expiration date and at some point after that they are ineffective.


If it's the base that does it, and a mild base is best...how about a paste of baking soda/sodium bicarbonate? Anybody know?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> but in my house it only has a shelf life of 72hrs


You keep it on the shelf?........It MUST be kept in freezer at all times.unless in a bov.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spice said:


> If it's the base that does it,...


Re:Fungal Funk

Advice to the youngsters;

As Spice points out, "if its the base that does it"...you can eliminate getting some forms of fungal funk if you take the time to get to know the person that you are getting to 3rd base or Home base with. Abstinence is most certainly the route I would suggest to the young people today. We have enough socialists walking the planet for you youngsters to be adding to the problem, fungus or not.

Thanks


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Spice said:


> If it's the base that does it, and a mild base is best...how about a paste of baking soda/sodium bicarbonate? Anybody know?


Baking soda is OK but it will take time to get to anything but a surface infection. Washing soda, which is just slightly different would be a great one for the folds of skin that of greatest risk.
I once made the mistake of using boric acid. (you make an eye wash out of it and it is a very weak acid) The fungus loved the environment and I nearly lost a toe because of it. Baking soda would be a lot better than the boric acid!


----------

